# Not his dream girl anymore according to him



## NotHisDreamGirl (8 mo ago)

Hi, I'm here for advice and support because my husband is no longer attracted to me. He says my 30 pound weight gain is extremely unattractive to him and that I sold him a "bill of goods" because I put on all this weight after we got married so as far as he's concerned I was only thin before in order to get him to marry me and he "didn't sign on for" being married to a fat girl. I'm not his dream girl anymore and he says either lose the weight or he's going to leave me. My doctor doesn't think I should lose more than 5 pounds but he wants me to lose all 30. So I'm really having a hard time.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I replied in your other thread. So sorry you’re going through this. 

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

It would be hard for me to imagine that he is your "dream husband"......



NotHisDreamGirl said:


> either lose the weight or he's going to leave me.


I would tell him to not let the door hit him in the a$$.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

If he’s worried about a little weight - imagine the criticism when you are 80?
No thank you. I’d rather be alone than with someone who cruel that way.

I’m sure he has faults. Why does he need to point anything out? Oh ya… because he is insecure and mean.

divorce him - he doesn’t deserve you - and you deserve better!


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

It sounds like you may have been under weight before & now you have righted yourself. 

I don't understand why you want to stay married to such a callous superficial jerk but since you do, I suggest you first have your doctor talk to your idiot husband about what your ideal weight should be to see if that changes his narrow mind.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I have closed this thread as you have another one on the same topic.


----------

